# Impossible Choice



## affenpinscher1 (Feb 9, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, Sans Serif]From: [/FONT]
[FONT=Garamond, Times, Serif]IMPOSSIBLE CHOICE[/FONT]

"To the father"

How could you leave her, did you Ever Care
Twas lies you whispered in her ear
love just a game to pass the time
till you were told

Soon your baby you will hold

Did you jump for joy?  a dad you'd be
oh no  that's just  a ploy
A wedding?
Help You've some place else to go

_"The Mother"_

_so now she's left all alone_
_Her parents threw her out_
_what could a single woman do_
_Now she's "Up the Spout"_

_Social Services don't care_
_"Have it adopted dear"_
_they whisper in her ear_

_The Mum to be tries here tries there_
_but all alone she stays_
_till in desperations thrall she screams_
_"Oh God Damn you all"_

_A Loving Couple are waiting dear_
_for your precious babe_
_A better life they'll give her dear_
_Be sensible--sign here"_

So Now the dreadful deed is done.

"To the Child"

Goodbye my darling child
Remember how I loved you
as I held you in my arms
No other choice was there for me
No place to live-No Place to go
No sort of life for You.

your special parents will love you dear
but not as much as I
for every day that crashes past
is one day less that I have spent
with  "You" my precious child.

WHen you are grown, please understand
I really had no choice
my love for you

a Painful sacrifice

If in my place you stood

What then would be your choice?


----------

